# Whats everyone had for dinner



## ILikeSugar :| (Aug 1, 2021)

What has everyone had for dinner today then? I had a big roast


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 1, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> What has everyone had for dinner today then? I had a big roast


People post what they had for meals in the threat What did you eat yesterday as it is somewhere that new folk are directed to to give them ideas of the sort of meals people have.


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Aug 1, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> People post what they had for meals in the threat What did you eat yesterday as it is somewhere that new folk are directed to to give them ideas of the sort of meals people have.


Fair enough didnt know that


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 1, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> Fair enough didnt know that


Have a look in the food/carb section, I think that's where it is


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Aug 1, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have a look in the food/carb section, I think that's where it is


Thanks I was just doing it as a laugh to be fair was just wondering what people had today for dinner was just interesting to see what people wat throughout the day as I did one about pudding the other day


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 1, 2021)

I had chicken korma with green beans and mango chutney to dip the beans in. Was from a delivery service which is why it’s so saucy, there was chicken in there too!


----------



## Inka (Aug 1, 2021)

I had butternut squash curry, naan bread and green beans  

Here is the thread mentioned above if anyone wants a read:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-475

.


----------



## helli (Aug 1, 2021)

I had fish tacos for tea and carrot tarte tartin for dinner.
I’m not good at traditional Sunday lunch but still love my food.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 1, 2021)

I haven't had dinner (evening meal) yet and may not have any or may have a midnight feast. 

I had early afternoon tea.... a real deviation from my usual way of eating... and I feel rather resentful about it, but we were guests.... Of course, I don't feel resentful towards our lovely hosts as they were very kind but just towards my diabetes I think. 
I had half a cheese scone with butter, half a white bun with roast pork and a small sausage roll. It cost me 4.5 units of insulin for that piddly bit of food. I declined any cakes or biscuits and washed it down with probably the worst cup of tea I have ever had, so not an enjoyable meal and I was craving carbs again 2 hours later, so ate some cheese (Gorgonzola Picante) when I got home and waited for the craving to subside. I used to absolutely love cheese scones and haven't had any for ages but it was such an anticlimax. My tastes have obviously changed but I really just feel like I was short changed needing all that insulin for just 3 small items of food when I could have a plate full of tasty veggies or salad for just 1 or 2 units. 
I may have a salad later with some nice cheese coleslaw but horses and chucks are to put to bed first.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, I did have a midnight feast.... 
Fried potatoes (boiled new potatoes in their skins which needed using up so got chucked in the pan) with mushrooms, aubergine, 2 fried eggs and half a large head of broccoli microwaved and then served hot with sour cream and chive dip. Feel so much better for eating some green stuff and far happier spending my insulin on a couple of new potatoes rather than all that white flour in the baked goods at the buffet tea earlier.

@Inka 
Love the idea of butternut squash curry. My partner has just bought me some butternut squashes as they were reduced to 20p each when he was in the supermarket tonight so I will have to have a go at making that. I was thinking I would make a spicy soup with them but really fancy trying it in curry instead or maybe as well.... I don't think he said how many he got but it was certainly plural! 
Some guys buy their partner's flowers, mine buys me out of date veggies.  ... Bless him!


----------



## mage 1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Chicken breast one sausage cauliflower and broccoli it’s the same every night apart from I swap the chicken breast with salmon And no sausage it works for me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 2, 2021)

We had an adapted version of the vegan Gumbo with basmati rice from one of our Bosh books. any old veg, and a really good flavour (with optional extra tobasco!). I'm not vegan or veggie, but looking largely vegan majorly cuts down on the number of meals that need to be cooked!

You might enjoy this long-running thread which has lots of food ideas from people using a wide variety of approaches to diet. 









						What did you eat yesterday?
					

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:  Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## ILikeSugar :| (Aug 2, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We had an adapted version of the vegan Gumbo with basmati rice from one of our Bosh books. any old veg, and a really good flavour (with optional extra tobasco!). I'm not vegan or veggie, but looking largely vegan majorly cuts down on the number of meals that need to be cooked!
> 
> You might enjoy this long-running thread which has lots of food ideas from people using a wide variety of approaches to diet.
> 
> ...


That sounds good  and thank you I will have a read


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 2, 2021)

was mince with spring onions, baby potatoes and cauliflower for me last night, tonight will be ham, radishes, gherkins, baby potatoes, a few homemade paprika chips and a hefty serving of cheese coleslaw xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 2, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> was mince with spring onions, baby potatoes and cauliflower for me last night, tonight will be ham, radishes, gherkins, baby potatoes, a few homemade paprika chips and a hefty serving of cheese coleslaw xx


I love minced beef. Did you do the mince as a casserole?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 2, 2021)

mum2westiesGill said:


> I love minced beef. Did you do the mince as a casserole?


No just mince with oxo and spring onions xx


----------



## freesia (Aug 2, 2021)

Tonight its creamy garlic chicken with lots of mushrooms and a bit of couscous.


----------



## 2sweet4me (Aug 2, 2021)

Tonight will be a leftover marinated chicken thighs, mashed potatoes & gravy, sweet peas, watermelon cubes, and 2 mini Special Dark bars.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 3, 2021)

Chicken and vegetable soup followed by a Aberdeen Angus beef quarter pounder with mushrooms and a huge plate of salad with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw


----------



## Felinia (Aug 3, 2021)

Trimmed pork loin, 4 baby potatoes, broccoli, asparagus and carrots.  No picture - it's in my tum!


----------



## helli (Aug 3, 2021)

Tonight’s mushroom risotto was great but lunch was really great.
I had ottolenghi’s beetroot and yoghurt dip as a thick spread, finished up some left over baby spinach, feta and fresh mint and sprinkled over some sunflower seeds before wrapping it all up in a lavash (very  thin Persian flatbread).


----------



## 2sweet4me (Aug 3, 2021)

Sauteed a zucchini, squash, and onion in a bit of olive oil and threw in a few roasted potatoes leftover from Sunday and a package of Perdue chicken shortcuts.  Going in my tummy as we speak.  Watermelon and a Special Dark mini chocolate bar after that.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 4, 2021)

I had turkey, 3 new potatoes, carrots and peas, very boring, ate about half, not really interested in food unless it carbs which is depressing!!


----------



## Kitty W (Aug 4, 2021)

Last night was big salad bowl with mackerel and a small side of beetroot salad.
Tonight we're having lemon and herb dusted basa fillets with broccoli and green beans


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 4, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> What has everyone had for dinner today then? I had a big roast


Today I had a homemade Thai prawn red curry with crackers that came in at 25.2g of carbs, followed by 80g of strawberries with a small dollop of clotted cream which added another 5g of carbs to my meal , tasted lovely


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 4, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Chicken and vegetable soup followed by a Aberdeen Angus beef quarter pounder with mushrooms and a huge plate of salad with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw
> View attachment 18182


looking at that picture,I can almost taste it !!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 5, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Chicken and vegetable soup followed by a Aberdeen Angus beef quarter pounder with mushrooms and a huge plate of salad with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw
> View attachment 18182


That looks like a yummy tea - I would've had the aberdeen angus quarter pounder, mushrooms, out of the salad I would've had the peppers and tomatoes but not the green leaves, and I would've also had the big dollop of cheese coleslaw


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 5, 2021)

Cod Cauliflower, Broccoli, carrots and brussels. Dollop of Mayo. Will follow with strawberries and cream later for dessert.


----------



## Barfly (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a screenshot of the spreadsheet entries of my meals for yesterday.  The last column on right are BG levels.  This is the first day my BG levels have not been above 10 (when measured - I suspect straight after food they would have been above 10! ).


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 6, 2021)

Smoked ham with one medium sliced new potato, cauliflower cheese (made with 4 cheeses ... red Leicester, mature Cheddar, parmesan and cream cheese) and cabbage with a tiny spoonful of piccalilli


Feeling totally stuffed but really tasty and best of all, I didn't need to inject any insulin because my levels were low to start with and only 15-20g carbs max. on the plate.


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 6, 2021)

I love cauliflower cheese and never think of having it as used to make with flour in the white sauce. Suppose could use cheese only or with cream to make a sauce. Is that how you make it @rebrascora  ?


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 6, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> I love cauliflower cheese and never think of having it as used to make with flour in the white sauce. Suppose could use cheese only or with cream to make a sauce. Is that how you make it @rebrascora  ?


I par boil the cauli. Mix cream cheese with sour cream and chive dip (something I always have in the fridge for veggie dips and to spoon onto broccoli as a nice sauce) so that it is soft and spreadable. Place the cauli in an oven proof dish, liberally coat with the cream cheese mix, dust with sweet paprika, then generously cover in grated cheese and place in the oven to melt and brown.... far quicker and easier than cheese sauce made with flour, twice as tasty and pretty well no carbs. 

@Drummer gets the credit for the recipe although I have adapted it slightly.


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks will give that a try


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 15, 2021)

It doesn't look much but just lately I love plain straightforward simple meals so nothing with rich sauces - the tea you can see is cottage pie, a few mushrooms, carrots and a piece of garlic bread. For pudding I had a muller corner yoghurt with the chocolate flakes.

Ps the glass you can see with the dark liquid in is diet pepsi but then again it might be red wine


----------



## Poppypat (Aug 18, 2021)

ILikeSugar :| said:


> What has everyone had for dinner today then? I had a big roast


I had a mixed salad with cottage cheese, a bit of ham and a few potato wedges.  I'm just learning so don't know if that was okay or not.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 20, 2021)

Now that I have switched to a weight maintenance diet I am finding it quite hard to eat more. I am just not that hungry and feel over full.

Anyway, yesterday for 'dinner/tea/supper' chicken, green beans, mushrooms

And for the 'evening/night' meal I had strawberries, raspberries and cashew nuts.

A huge increase on the days calories to 1450, which is roughly what I have guessed my weight maintenance calories should be. I will know better after a few days of the higher Cals.

Carbs were up too to 108g. I am nervous of increasing them and normally stick to below 100g a day.

The effect on my weight has been basically nil, but one days worth of measuring things is just so much noise. Again a few days will tell me more.

Today calories are up to 1438 and Carbs to 105g, but then the Chocolate Eclair messes it up a bit !!! (12.7g of carbs alone) and I am definitely having that this afternoon !


----------



## Felinia (Aug 20, 2021)

I had home made savoury kidneys (1 kidney,1 streaky bacon, 1 large chestnut mushroom, 1/4 onion in a sauce of sherry, tomato juice, water and a little cornflour), with cauliflower, broccoli, green beans and 2 baby corn, follower by 80gm plums and a dessertspoon of Greek yogurt.  273 cals and 19.3gm carbs


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 20, 2021)

Interestingly I had a donner kebab with salad and garlic sauce last night. I didn't eat the pitta bread. 
I can count on one hand the number of donner kebabs I have had in my life and hadn't intended to get one last night but there was no chicken available and I had to make a spur of the moment decision and I actually really enjoyed it. Pretty low carb and my chickens have enjoyed the pitta today.


----------



## Docb (Aug 22, 2021)

Just had chicken, roast with garlic, onion, and rosemary together with steamed potatoes, beetroot, courgette, cabbage and french beans.  What's more, everything (except the chicken) came out of the garden and everything except the garlic was growing this morning.  The garlic came from the bunch hanging up under the summerhouse roof.

Got me smug face on!


----------

